# Авиация > Однополчане >  60 лет ВАТУ ГА!

## KAJUK

7 ноября 2009г. в училище пройдут праздничные мероприятия!
регистрация участников/гостей до 11ч.утра.Подробности на сайте училища.
А.К.

----------


## FLOGGER

Саня, тогда с тебя причитается. Давай выкатывай!

----------


## KAJUK

=FLOGGER;48317]Саня, тогда с тебя причитается. Давай выкатывай!


А ты не забыл ,случаем ,проставиться за свой юбилей(60)???????я жду!!!!!   :-)))))


В Выборг съездили,очень довольны.....
а.К.

----------

